# 05 Trailblazer Front Hitch



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

A sad tale to share. I bought the above vehicle thinking I would get better mileage and more trips to the beach to fish. It had two beefy looking tow hooks on the front so I thought "No Problem".

Spoke to Shooter about a front hitch, and met with him and looked it over real good. He has a wealth of knowledge about these things. He also makes very nice aluminum rod racks, sand spikes, and camper porches.

The front tow hooks on the 05 TB are bolted from the top down and do not seem to be attached to the frame rails. The bolts are hidden under or behind the radiator.

It would be difficult at best to set up a decent dual post front hitch without making alterations in the front air dam. It would also be very expensive and probably ugly.

My experience...:--|


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yo bud
Thanks for the kind words and I just hate to tell anyone I can't do something but as you saw I didn't see a way to do it and still make it look very clean.  
Maybe there is a way to do it and lordy knows I am always willing to learn so if anyone has any ideas I am ready to be taught.
Just remember I can still make ya up a nice one for the back of the rig and have ya fishn when ever your ready.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Do you have any pics of the rack you were telling me about you could send my way?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya got Email


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Shooter said:


> Ya got Email


10-4...sent you a reply.


----------

